# Carp



## AllEyezOnMe (Apr 22, 2012)

Anyone been carpin' yet this year? I got a bunch of doughballs in the freezer im wanting to thaw out.


----------



## j777extra (Oct 22, 2011)

I've caught a couple this past month. I was using sweet corn and nightcrawlers. I was fishing where they normally are in the summer. Kind of shallow water less than 3' deep. This is in the Little Miami River. They didn't fight as hard as they do in warmer weather tho.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Tribal Carper (Nov 26, 2012)

I fish for carp all Winter, mostly rivers as they tend to not freeze over as easy.....I don't fish a few lakes as soon as the ice comes off...or atleast comes off my spots.

I only fish euro baits and its been a tough Winter this year...but I have still caught a carp each month since '06.
Good luck , don't let the cold fool ya, if the waters not frozen...carp can be caught.....but with that said some guys in other States catch lots of carp through the ice all Winter.


----------



## Garyoutlaw77 (Feb 3, 2005)

We cought Carp all Winter long that we the perfect size for baiting my trapping line. Carp do limit their feed volume to suite a slower metabolism but can be cought on live terrestrial baits long before other species stirr - good luck


----------



## dan1985 (Sep 29, 2011)

While wading in mosquito lake today, using a jig and twister,I was fishing for walleye and thought I had a record book Wally on! Turned out to be a 15 pound Carp!! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

